# Some stupied questions



## drew 2313 (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever use shelled corn for deer. If so how does it work, and is there anything better than corn...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

apples or acorns . apples are the easiest to get though.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I have used shelled corn for years and it works great. You can also go to your local apple orchard and ask them for "deer apples" or see if they will let you go out into the orchard and pick them off the ground. The bait apples are really cheap and if they let you pick them off the ground they are usually free. Another thing I have used is pumice. This is the left over stuff from when they make apple cider. As long as it doesn't smell like it has started fermenting it makes great bait because of the strong apple smell.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

There are STUPID PEOPLE but... Never a stupid question,


They LOVE pears also. So do Coyote's..


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

A buddy of mine mixes maple syrup with the corn. It doesn't have to be Aunt Jamima $4.00 a bottle syrup either. I can tell from first hand experience that they come running in like chickens at dusk even if buy the cheapest brand in the store.

One bottle per 40lb bag of shelled corn. Good Luck


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have used corn and apples. Both with great success! I like to put out about 3# of corn everyday until when I go back and the corn is gone. That is when they are hooked. I then put 1-2# out every other day or every third day. The deer come in like clock work, usually daily at about the same time to check to see if there is corn. I had them timed last year. They would come in everyday at about 320-330ish. Usually about 40 minutes after I got into my stand. They will become more predictable as the whether gets colder.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

In the past I have sprayed the corn with C'Mere Deer with much success. But apples and corn work well. Cmere deer is very expensive. This cold snap will have them coming into plain corn in a heartbeat. I hunt over bait about half of the time I hunt. Its nice to see multiple deer during a hunt.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

sugar Beets


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

I use a combination of shelled corn and flavored "deer corn." I mix it up in a large cooler and drag into the woods to fill my feeders. My main reason for mixing is the volume of the product. I get it in 50# bags. The shelled corn is alot cheaper than the flavored stuff, and we all know money is tight right now. The flavored stuff still puts off an odor even though it is cut in half when mixed. As many of you know that use trail cameras, you aren't only feeding the deer in your area. I have all kinds of critters hitting my feeders. I noticed that activity picked up at the feeders due to the snow on the ground last week. I do not hunt over my feeders, but I do hunt near them. As someone else said in this thread, it is nice to see deer when you are in the woods. The fat squirrels are fun to watch every now and then too.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Baiting or feeding, whatever you call it, is no guarantee of seeing deer. I put corn out and usually see deer, but often, they will become nocturnal and only feed at night. I usually move the feeder from time to time to keep them guessing. If they become accustomed to an area and quit coming in during shooting hours, I will move it to another location. Usually works for me.

I am going to try the maple syrup thing. I have often wondered if that would work since they love molasses so much. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

lg_mouth said:


> Baiting or feeding, whatever you call it, is no guarantee of seeing deer. I put corn out and usually see deer, but often, they will become nocturnal and only feed at night. I usually move the feeder from time to time to keep them guessing. If they become accustomed to an area and quit coming in during shooting hours, I will move it to another location. Usually works for me.
> 
> I am going to try the maple syrup thing. I have often wondered if that would work since they love molasses so much.
> 
> Lg_mouth


The syrup thing works. Trust me. 

The only downfall is that you'll keep getting hungry for pancakes and waffles when the wind is just right. 
I've actually caught myself wishing that a deer that had pancakes (and lots of butter) would come by.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

hahah nailer.


I've put out eight five-gallon buckets of apples over the past 6 days. They got little action for 3-4 days over all. It was actually kind of nice to see a bait pile growing instead of shrinking. So anyways I hunted over them Monday morning and about a noticeable ammount had been eaten but there were still a hundred apples there or more. This morning I go out to hunt over them and they were completely GONE. So I'm guessing after yesterdays rain all day they moved at night.... basically all I saw one morbidly obese squirrel

Bottomline is this. Hunting over bait is great for two reasons. You get to see a lot of wildlife interacting with one another and it's a heck of an easy way to get some meat for the freezer 

Ironically, another spot that I hunt at out of a climber I do not put bait at and I've seen WAY more deer there this year than at my blind, which I do bait. Go figure


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after first reading this thread i went to walmart and got the 40# bag of "deer corn" just to check it out...i spread it out last week about 20 yards from my stand. went back out there today and man they have the whole area TORE UP! not sure if they are comming in after dark or not, but they are comming in. stopped and got 2 more bags and 1 bag will get spread around in the morning.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer will come to the corn during daylight, maybe not the ones you want but deer will come. The colder the weather, later the season the better.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> Deer will come to the corn during daylight, maybe not the ones you want but deer will come. The colder the weather, later the season the better.


"maybe not the ones you want" HA, im a herd thinner, i want em all.lol


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am with EZ, I hunt for the joy of being out there and for the meat. If a bruiser comes in, I will toast him, but I am just as happy taking a nice fat doe. I will however pass on button bucks if I can clearly see they are buttons. 

Also, try to get your corn at a feed store, it should save you some $$. Mine is usually $13 a hundred, which is way too high in my opinion, but cheaper than Wal Mart.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have two mature does and two button bucks that are getting very tame.
They show up in my backyard every afternoon looking for a handout.
I swear I could almost handfeed the button bucks with a little more work.
They wait patiently while I walk to the garage,fill up a coffee can with corn.
I can walk to within 10 ft of these deer.
The little dudes hop around all excitedly waiting to eat.
Pretty cool.

I have scattered 50 lb bags of corn throughout the woods at various stand locations,and the next day it looks like the ground has been rototilled.


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

Those of you that are putting corn or any other type of bait out, how many of you have trail camera's on the bait? When I first put my feeders up I thought I had tons of deer coming to my feeders. I saw some deer tracks, the ground was torn up, and my corn was almost all gone in a few days (40#). About a week later, I put my camera on my feeder that was getting hit the hardest. After 3 days I had 195 pictures on my camera. The drive home to check my memory card was very fast becasue I thought i would have all kinds of deer pics. 1 doe and 194 racoon pics, man was I bummed  . Eventually more deer showed up and I didnt feel I was wasting my money feeding the racoons anymore. I had one set of pics where a racoon was sitting inside the feeder and throwing the corn out between his legs onto the ground, and there must have been 8 more on the ground. (My camera takes 3 pic bursts, and times out for a min.) Within 10 min, I bet that little punk dumped half my corn and they ate a good portion of it. 
My reason for posting this is not to discourage anyone, but just to let you know what my experience has been with feeding the "deer"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure it may vary by area. 

The deer where I hunt, Athens area, are all over the corn in big numbers during both daylight and at night. 

I do have a camera on the corn. I get bunches of pics of does and small bucks, very few older bucks. I have actually have seen the better bucks on the corn during daylight while hunting versus at night on the camera.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

They sure do like apples...Years back we had a potatoe farmer in the shalersville are he would dump the sorted bad potatoes and take them to the woods and dump them...we would set and watch at least a dozen deer come in at dusk and feed on them, every night...so they must like potatoes too...
Lewis....We have a **** that comes back every spring for the past three years...she is so friendly she will come up on the deck and sit there untill we get something for her which we do...loves marshmallows think I could feed her them by hand ...safety reasons I don't...You got your deer I got the ****...
Nikster...Great one on Stupid...
HAPPY THANKSGIVING....GUYS....!#


----------

